# Visting Ely, Mn.



## Gary B (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi Archer, have you been to Ely yet or is that later, just wondering GB   :laugh:    :approve:  :question:


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 11, 2003)

Visting Ely, Mn.

Hello Gary,
Yes, we were up North the first two weeks of June.  We stayed at Pehrson Lodge on Lake Vermilion near Cook (been going there for 8 years).  We rent a cabin so don't take the MH, only pull the boat with my RAM.  Fishing was suppose to be slow, but we did great (did not fish hard, but caught over 70 fish -- limit of Walleye in the 15-17 inch range--best eating walleye we have found) :laugh: . We always drive over to Ely so that I can go to the Chocolate Moose Cafe to get "Blueberry Pancakes" :bleh: .  The weather was fantastic and it only rained a couple times..nothing bad.
We looked for campgrounds to possibly take MH/Boat in the future, but only found one that we liked.  I'll look up the name and post it or send it to you.  It was located in Tower, same road to the mine.  Looked like a great facility and really nice folks (never met anyone up there that was not nice in 8 years).  We checked the campground at the casino on East end of Vermilion, but it left a lot to be desired...kind of out in the open.  State parks did not have electric or water on the lake.
Do you go there often?
Working on the MH to make sure all is good for trip to Florida.  Gotto go to Vegas soon, as son's wife is expecting baby.....third grandchild. :blush: 
Regards,
ARCHER


----------



## Gary B (Jul 11, 2003)

Visting Ely, Mn.

Hi Archer, glad you had a great time, sounds like fishing was pretty good. No we don't usually stay in that area, although we have been thur there many times, we usually take our slide-in Camper so the state CG's without hook ups work for us. Yes I / we know about the Chocolate Moose, glad to heard the weather was good, we just got back from Alaska, we took our Dually & Slide-in camper, had a great trip, and a good time, only a few days of rain which were no problem. We have never been to casino CG so didn't know about sounds like its not much to recomend. We have stayed at the one in Hinckley ,MN. Grand Casino and its a really great CG. Good to heard from you get that MH in shape, before you know it'll be time to head out. 
GB   :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 11, 2003)

Visting Ely, Mn.

Gary,
Where is Hinckley located?  Do they have a lake there for fishing.  We went to Alaska several years ago, but on a tour..land/sea and we loved it....two weeks of beauty.  We want to drive Winne up there one of these days.  Going to sell big boat located at Port Clinton, Oh/Lake Erie and then we can take off when we want (could anyway, but we try to use the big boat).
Glad you enjoyed Alaska.  It is a fantastic place.
I have still not checked my hot water tank to find out why it won't light, but still have your guidance to go by.  Good to hear from you.
Might see ya on the road someday.


----------

